# My match.com profile



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello to all my longtime friends. I know I've not been on here for a bit, my life is starting to take an upswing. Two days ago I registered a profile on match.com, it's been interesting seeing responses from other women.

If anyone wants to see my profile my screen name on match is wibearsfan1977

Give me advice if you would like.

Hope all is well.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old are you?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

What's the complete url?


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Registration | Match.com Official Site


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Very nice, Proud! :smthumbup:


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Angel


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Bah... your are 35... too young.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Proud - couple of suggestions ( please feel free to ignore me if you dont want them)

I'm looking for someone who knows what they want, they are not afraid to express their feelings, their emotions, their sexuality. My social life is in a rut right now with my work schedule and balancing being an awesome Dad to two amazing children.

take out : 

their sexuality

My social life is in a rut right now

replace with:

and knows themselves ( or something like that)

I have a very busy life right now with my work schedule and balancing being an awesome Dad to two amazing children, but I will always make time for that special person in my life.


Good luck Proud - rest of the profile is great!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Unsure...I love the suggestions, thanks so much


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

No problem great to hear you are doing well


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I might have a date in two weeks to go hang out with this nice Chica and watch some local MMA fights


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

Love it... nice to see some positive posts xx best of luck Proud xx


----------

